# Thank goodness for this forum!



## Lynsuk (Nov 20, 2015)

Whilst sat here writing this at the moment my stomach is gurgling away, I'm just sat in bed which I escaped to in view of escaping the family as I felt so panicked and stressed out!!

I'm Lynsey by the way, 36 year old, mum to two, and step mum to two. I've had mild Ibs for years, normally stemming from either diet or stress.

But (sorry if too much info!) Tuesday after having 'relations' I more or less got pelvic, what I thought felt like period pains, and I bloated up, went to the Dr the following day and she pressed down on my stomach and one of my ovaries hurt. She referred me to gynae and sent me packing.
Since then my mind has been in overdrive ( for a little background info,one of my friends died from ovarian cancer in August) 
The following day or so, the pain subsided to nothing but my tum continued to be bloated, hard, and I suffered some acid reflux plus diarrhoea (sorry) I went into a&e that night with the biggest panic attack I had ever had, I saw a Dr later on who felt my stomach just to calm me down, she didn't seem bothered, talked to me about my panic attack and my friend can we history and off I went again.
The next day (yesterday) I had an evening telephone call with Dr (beginning to sound like a hypochondriac now aren't I!? And she prescribed omeprazole for my acid reflux and she once again reassured me.

It's now Friday, I'm still bloated and gurgling away a good'un. Not really feeling like eating as I'm so bloated and gassy and diarrhoea bad again!
Another panic attack, but sat down and started googling something. Google is the best and worst invention ever! And came across the site.
It has put my mind at ease somewhat, some of the things ive read have been somewhat similar, and though it's not nice it does make me realise that all my symptoms may just add up to something far less sinister! My gynae is next Tuesday and that can't come quick enough, 
Until then I need to keep telling myself to calm down!!
Anyone else with a similar story or have any kind wisdom they'd like to impart on me? (Would be taken gratefully right this moment)

Once again, thanks!


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have too much head space. High even. Drink some Lipton tea strong with the bag broken. Also wild rice, you know the black type, eat that.


----------



## Buteo (Nov 22, 2015)

I am curious dlind70, which Lipton tea are you recommending? Also, why wild rice?


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Lynsuk -

So sorry about your symptoms - so many symptoms can be benign or bad, no way to tell, but IBS in particular has symptoms that can seem like much worse things.

I would check out the FODMAPS diet - it may help with your symptoms, it helps me to have much firmer BMs vs diarrhea, which is a blessing as I'm incontinent and do all #1 and #2 in disposable diapers (nappies).

As far as the post-relations pains, I get those sometimes too, in my case I think it was tension because of guilt because the one I love and who loves me isn't who society thinks I should have relations with, plus I'm always worried about peeing or worse. But last night I was far more relaxed and I had no pains afterwards.

In any case, I hope you feel better! Another thing that may help reflux is to supplement acid at meals if you find that the acid drugs make you worse. Oh and relaxing breathing apps too!

Heather


----------



## Buteo (Nov 22, 2015)

I have found great relief whilst following a low FODMAP diet


----------

